# Will DTG work on combed thermal fabric (waffle knit)???



## shaneT (May 11, 2010)

Will a DTG process work on thermal tees? Have a large order and client is interested in getting DTG prints on thermal shirts. Has anyone had any experience with this? Please advise!! 

THANKS!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

shaneT said:


> Will a DTG process work on thermal tees? Have a large order and client is interested in getting DTG prints on thermal shirts. Has anyone had any experience with this? Please advise!!
> 
> THANKS!



Being cotton, they should be able to be printed. I would suggest getting a few of the specific type that the customer wants and trying it out before committing to the order. Just to be absolutely sure.

_


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

If you do print them please post on how they work out. 

_


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thermal cotton shirts shouldn't be a problem, some have a deeper rib then others. just experiment with a sample.. I suggest using image armor pretreat and go on the heavy side for application to make sure it penetrates well..


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

shaneT said:


> Will a DTG process work on thermal tees? Have a large order and client is interested in getting DTG prints on thermal shirts. Has anyone had any experience with this? Please advise!!
> 
> THANKS!



You're going to find that your print image will probably not be as sharp as when printing on a flat material because of the "gullys" in the thermal material. Will be somewhat similar to printing on pique golf shirts where the material there too has valleys.

_


----------

